# Bees building comb in January



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Granted, the last couple of weeks have been reaching daytime highs of 50+ degrees.
A couple of weeks ago, I placed some fondant on my hives. The fondant is sitting on parchment paper. Added a shim too.
I opened them up this weekend to see what they had consumed, and was surprised to see this:


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like they really like your fondant. 

Did you make or buy it?


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought it from Brushy Mtn in 5 pound blocks.

At least they're building comb on the paper. Be easy to remove.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

To prevent them from making the burr comb on top I have a small
piece of pink foam sheet on top of the sugar bricks. The bees will not put
comb there without much space. In this situation, I would give them a foundation
frame to draw out. Early drawn frames are good for later splits too.


----------

